# General > Book & Author Requests >  Need some suggestions, please

## Simsimsim

*Hi everybody 
Please accept my greetings

I am trying to write a research paper about modern English elegiac poetry, 
So I need to know some names of poets who wrote in this genre to pick one or two to write about 

Thank you in advance*

----------

